# Power outlet on California Zephyr/City Of New Orleans



## Steve (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi

When we visit America from the UK, I always take a UK power strip with a USA plug wired on (Top Travel Tip!!). The plug is the 3 pin type - can I use this on the train or do I need to wire on a 2 pin plug? (We have a accessible cabin for the trip)

Many thanks


----------



## PerRock (Sep 12, 2017)

Most cars all have grounded outlets in them these days, so I wouldn't worry. However if you want to, you can buy a simple adapter (like this one) that you can plug on to the power-bar if needed (no need for any electrical work!)

peter


----------



## BCL (Sep 12, 2017)

You should have no issues.

Does this strip do voltage conversion? Are you using only devices that can operate on a wide range of voltages? If it's only passing through 120V AC, then a higher voltage device obviously is going to have issues working.

When I travel, nearly all my plug-in devices that plug into mains are "wall warts" or "bricks" that operate on 100-240V AC, and some can even handle DC.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the replies



PerRock said:


> Most cars all have grounded outlets in them these days, so I wouldn't worry. However if you want to, you can buy a simple adapter (like this one) that you can plug on to the power-bar if needed (no need for any electrical work!)
> 
> peter


Can't get that here and they do not ship to the UK  Great idea though



BCL said:


> You should have no issues.
> 
> Does this strip do voltage conversion? Are you using only devices that can operate on a wide range of voltages? If it's only passing through 120V AC, then a higher voltage device obviously is going to have issues working.
> 
> When I travel, nearly all my plug-in devices that plug into mains are "wall warts" or "bricks" that operate on 100-240V AC, and some can even handle DC.


No it does not convert, but the devices I will use have multi voltage adaptors (phone chargers and laptop PSU - but do not intend using the laptop much at all!)


----------



## caravanman (Sep 13, 2017)

Please keep in mind that the power outlet on a train will not allow the running of very high wattage items, unlike a hotel outlet. You mention phone chargers, etc, which are low consumption anyway. (You booked the accessible room, so I was wondering if you had any need to power medical items). I have used the Amtrak roomette outlet to boil a travel kettle which worked fine, that was about 650 watts.

Have a great trip!

Ed.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 13, 2017)

Would you not be better off buying a US plug (assuming you have a usb type cable that plugs into the actual plug) once you got here?


----------



## PerRock (Sep 14, 2017)

Guest said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just an example link, pretty much the first one I came to. Those adapters are a dime-a-dozen Amazon probably carries a few hundred different ones. Or you can just pick one up at any hardware store once in the States.

peter


----------



## BCL (Sep 14, 2017)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Would you not be better off buying a US plug (assuming you have a usb type cable that plugs into the actual plug) once you got here?


It would be highly unusual for a device to not do some sort of auto voltage switching. Most travel electronics these days use "switching" power supplies that auto adjust to different voltages. They're considerably lighter (I have some traditional coil-type wall-warts that are heavy) and of course can be used anywhere as long as the plug fits or goes through a pass-through adapter. You probably already know this to some degree.

They're considerably more efficient than the old linear coil transformers. The biggest drawback for me is the noise. They often have a buzzing sound, when older transformers tended to be https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched-mode_power_supplyquiet.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched-mode_power_supply

A simple adapter often does the trick.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 15, 2017)

All the outlets are the grounded three prong. Please note that power consumption is very limited, the breaker can easily be blown if too many people are using too much, low consumption is never a problem.


----------

